

Ask HN: Is HN going to get better formatting?  - UnoriginalGuy

Is there any plan to alter the current text formatting options available on HN to maybe include things like links, lists, and similar?<p>HN does support some things: http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc<p>But unfortunately I've been really spoilt by Reddit's markdown engine in particular but also would be happy with just as I said in-line links and lists.<p>Also while we are talking about this, do people feel that adding more functionality would be either positive or negative to the community?
======
unimpressive
It's not going to happen regardless. I get the impression that as a piece of
software, HN is 'finished' in the sense that there will be no more updates for
the foreseeable future.

